# low impact recommendations?



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, I need some advice,

I'd love to try to get more active, but I have snapping hip syndrome. This basically means that I CAN NOT do heavy-impact hitting work outs (running, jumping, etc), because it's a huge irritation to my hips. I can, however, do things like walk and swim. I'm wondering if there's other things as well I can do? I want to maintain my flexibility (I'm hypermobile) and possible have some tone-ness to my form, but I'm terrified of potentially losing weight during this process, because already if I'm not careful, I drop weight like crazy :/

I'll probably ask my awesome boyfriend to try to help me out here, despite how it's basically impossible for him and I to work out together in a gym because I see myself ALWAYS getting distracted by him and his looks xD; ^^;


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How about yoga?


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

I got a shaker table from the bullet Proof website. I love that thing...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Leslie Sansone DVDs


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *Quadriceps stretch. *Standing arm's length from a wall, place the hand opposite the painful hip against the wall for support. With your other hand, take hold of the ankle of the painful leg and, keeping your knees together, pull your ankle up toward your buttocks. Hold for 30 to 60 seconds and release. Repeat three times.
> 
> *Hamstring stretch. *Lie flat on your back on the floor in a doorway so that your upper body is on one side of the doorway and your lower body is on the other and the painful hip is against the door frame. Raise the painful leg and rest it against the wall next to the door frame. Hold for 30 to 60 seconds and then lower. Repeat three times.
> 
> ...


http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/snapping-hip-syndrome-causes-symptoms-treatments

Stretching is your best bet - Yoga is a great option as there are many different levels of classes. Stretch classes are my favorite and strengthening classes.

I am hyper mobile and had a popping hip as well as groin pain and yoga keeps it all under control. My chiropractor helps too.

PLUS - you not only tone - you build muscle.

For cardio - I took up trail riding.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I swim four times a week and do light yoga. My knees can't take anything more than that.


----------



## Dr Greer (Oct 20, 2014)

There are an amazing number of videos on line for free with exercises at numerous levels of intensity. If you have a laptop or iPad you can set it in a chair in your living room and do your work-outs with the virtual class.


----------

